# Going wireless using ADSL2+ modem...



## dheerajpant (Nov 16, 2011)

Hi all,

I have a reliance wired broadband conenction(1mbps), and I have a BSNL wireless modem(Nokia siemens SL2_141) . The problem is that it is an ADSL modem and the the input that it takes is from a DSL(I think its called DSL only it is a bit small in size than the ethernet one  ) cable whereas the modem provided by Reliance gives out ethernet cable(that is connected to the laptop) .
So, it would be great if someone could help me in configuring the wireless modem for reliance broadband. I had googled a lot but couldn't get a solution.

Thankx.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 16, 2011)

u can use the bsnl modem as wireless router configure ur bsnl router ip manually of the same range i.e if ur reliance modem has the ip 192.168.1.1 then configure the router as 192.168.1.2 also diasble the dhcp in the bsnl router configure the wireless & u will be able to connect devices wirelessly


----------



## dheerajpant (Nov 16, 2011)

mithun_mrg said:


> u can use the bsnl modem as wireless router configure ur bsnl router ip manually of the same range i.e if ur reliance modem has the ip 192.168.1.1 then configure the router as 192.168.1.2 also diasble the dhcp in the bsnl router configure the wireless & u will be able to connect devices wirelessly



Thankx mithun for the quick reply but if I will disable the DHCP won't there be a IP conflict when different devices would be connected(because all the devices would be having the same IP ) ??


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 16, 2011)

no u got it wrong i told u to disable the dhcp of the bsnl router whereas the dhcp of the reliance modem will work


----------



## dheerajpant (Nov 16, 2011)

mithun_mrg said:


> no u got it wrong i told u to disable the dhcp of the bsnl router whereas the dhcp of the reliance modem will work



Ignore the above message, I don't have the rights to edit my own messages :O

Thankx mithun for the quick reply

This, is the main problem because, the wireless modem takes input from dsl cable(small one) and the reliance modem gives out an ethernet cable and this cannot be inserted into the wireless modem. that's why I mentioned ADSL wireless modem for non-ADSL modem it's not that difficult.

Though I have a 3rd modem that takes in ethernet cable and gives out ethernet cable(can I use it). 

And I don't think that reliance modem would be having DHCP enabled because they don't allow internet sharing between diff machines(As I have come to know from yesterday's research).


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 16, 2011)

but i think this can be done do this go to start>run>cmd>ipconfig press enter & post the ss here when ur connected to the reliance modem


----------



## dheerajpant (Nov 16, 2011)

mithun_mrg said:


> but i think this can be done do this go to start>run>cmd>ipconfig press enter & post the ss here when ur connected to the reliance modem



Right now I am in my office will surely do that when I reach home.
But still how do you think those modems can be connected directly??(They have to be connected using a hardware that takes o/p from the reli. modem and gives it as i/p to the wireless one but I don't know of any such hardware  ) .

And what info do you want from ipconfig as it will only give the IP and default gateway.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 16, 2011)

i want the default gateway see if u can access it in the browser that will be the modem's setup page also will it let  know the type of connection u have is dhcp enabled in the modem etc.


----------



## dheerajpant (Nov 16, 2011)

mithun_mrg said:


> i want the default gateway see if u can access it in the browser that will be the modem's setup page also will it let  know the type of connection u have is dhcp enabled in the modem etc.



Ok, I will post the results as soon as I switch on my system after reaching home.
Thankx  .


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 16, 2011)

ok but i will be able to reply tomorrow morning only


----------



## dheerajpant (Nov 17, 2011)

mithun_mrg said:


> ok but i will be able to reply tomorrow morning only



No problem, till than I will keep on trying different permutations and combinations to make it work  

ipconfig gave me :

IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 123.237.105.123
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.254.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 123.237.104.1


----------



## socrates (Nov 17, 2011)

Have a look at Socratesâ€™s experience it mentions how to configure some wifi routers the make (D-Link/Linksys/Netgear) & model may be different but the fundas are the same. Hope it helps.


----------



## dheerajpant (Nov 17, 2011)

socrates said:


> Have a look at Socratesâ€™s experience it mentions how to configure some wifi routers the make (D-Link/Linksys/Netgear) & model may be different but the fundas are the same. Hope it helps.



Thankx socrates, I can't open blogs here in the office. But are those configurations shown for ADSL modems because I have configured wireless modems and that's not complex but in the case of ADSL or ADSL2+ modems the entire scenario is different


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 17, 2011)

dheerajpant said:


> No problem, till than I will keep on trying different permutations and combinations to make it work
> 
> ipconfig gave me :
> 
> ...



that the ip provided by the isp directly u have 2 options then 
1. to connect a extra ethernet card & set up nat
2.get a wifi adapter & use connectify


----------



## dheerajpant (Nov 17, 2011)

mithun_mrg said:


> that the ip provided by the isp directly u have 2 options then
> 1. to connect a extra ethernet card & set up nat
> 2.get a wifi adapter & use connectify



getting a wifi adaptor was the last thing in my mind  ,
do you know the price of a wifi adaptor??


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 17, 2011)

first before purchase borrow it from someone & test should be around 750 bucks


----------



## socrates (Nov 17, 2011)

dheerajpant said:


> Thankx socrates, I can't open blogs here in the office. But are those configurations shown for ADSL modems because I have configured wireless modems and that's not complex but in the case of ADSL or ADSL2+ modems the entire scenario is different



Yup a D-Link DSL 502T modem configured for ADSL for MTNL Mumbai is there also it mentions the settings for other DSL providers. Also found this link hope it helps *www.tricksguide.com/configure-bsnl...ss-internet-connection-via-lan-and-wi-fi.html


----------



## bjb0019 (Nov 19, 2011)

@dheerajpant
The port you call DSL is RJ11 (the normal telephone line port) and LAN port is RJ45.
Let me know how your cable connections are done. Just curious to know.
I have a similar scenario at my place, the only difference is I use D-Link 802C as the ADSL modem and TP-Link TL-WR340G+ as the router+wifi host.


----------



## dheerajpant (Nov 19, 2011)

bjb0019 said:


> @dheerajpant
> The port you call DSL is RJ11 (the normal telephone line port) and LAN port is RJ45.
> Let me know how your cable connections are done. Just curious to know.
> I have a similar scenario at my place, the only difference is I use D-Link 802C as the ADSL modem and TP-Link TL-WR340G+ as the router+wifi host.




*s11.postimage.org/nvuhutbmr/modem_config.jpg

here modem1 and the wireless router are the current setup, though I have a third modem(modem 2) if it could be used...

The source of the problem as you can see in the image is the RJ11 in the wireless router  .


----------



## bjb0019 (Nov 19, 2011)

@dheerajpant, 
Your problem is just as I suspected! Since even the modem1 takes i/p from RJ11, why not 'not use it'. I mean instead of using two modems (modem1 and wireless modem) why not use just the wireless modem only? According to your first post, its a ADSL modem and wireless router, so all you have to do is change its ip, dns and other configs to reliance values and it should work.. it will also look decent 
In summary:
According to me there are only two solutions for your problems,
1. Use only the BSNL modem
2. Use the reliance modem along with a new wifi router (just router and not ADSL modem!)


----------



## dheerajpant (Nov 19, 2011)

bjb0019 said:


> @dheerajpant,
> Your problem is just as I suspected! Since even the modem1 takes i/p from RJ11, why not 'not use it'. I mean instead of using two modems (modem1 and wireless modem) why not use just the wireless modem only? According to your first post, its a ADSL modem and wireless router, so all you have to do is change its ip, dns and other configs to reliance values and it should work.. it will also look decent
> In summary:
> According to me there are only two solutions for your problems,
> ...



The problem with not using only the wireless modem is it has to be on PPPoE mode and for it you have to enter the user name and password which I don't have because, in reliance we have a web based login system not th PPPoE one.
The second option is the last bet  , for now I am creating a hotspot from my laptop and if I don't find a sol. I will have have to buy one  .

Thankx


----------



## Raptor1989 (Jan 17, 2012)

Guys, I just got my new Reliance 1mbps unlimited connection. I used BSNL broadband. I have the Siemens SL2_141 wireless adsl moden. Can you please tell me how can i use my old Siemens modem with the Reliance one to make a wireless network? I can use the Siemens modem as a switch, connecting multiple devices through LAN. However, the wireless doesn't seem to work. No internet connectivity on the wireless network, even through the network is up. Please help.


----------

